# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Kaçaniku

## Mr_cool

_Klikoni ne lidhjen e meposhteme per:_


*Pamje nga qyteti i Kaçanikut*

----------


## BrownWay

*Info shkurt&#235;:*
*
Komuna e Ka&#231;anikut shtrihet n&#235; pjes&#235;n jugore t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, me nj&#235; pozit&#235; t&#235; volitshme gjeografike. Karakteristikat kryesore t&#235; komun&#235;s jan&#235;:
Nj&#235; sip&#235;rfaqe prej 306 km2; 
Terren malor me gryka t&#235; mpreh&#235;ta; kryesisht t&#235; pyll&#235;zuara (60%);
Rrafshin&#235; lumore, n&#235; vend bashkimin e dy lumenj&#235;ve, kryesisht tok&#235; e punueshme; 
Lidhje e mir&#235; rrug&#235;sh me Prishtin&#235;n, Shkupin, Tetov&#235;n, dhe Prizrenin;
Lidhje e mire hekurudhore me Serbin&#235;, me Maqedonin&#235; dhe Greqin&#235;.*

*Ka&#231;aniku si qend&#235;r administrative-qytez&#235; daton qysh nga fundi i shek. XVI, q&#235; deri n&#235; vitin 1891 ishte nahije e Sanxhakut t&#235; Shkupit, t&#235; Vilajetit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s.Themeluesi i par&#235; i k&#235;saj qyteze &#235;sht&#235; Koxha Sinan Pasha, i cili nd&#235;rtoi Xhamin&#235; e cila edhe sot ekziston, nj&#235; kuzhin&#235; publike (imaret), nj&#235; shkoll&#235; n&#235; af&#235;rsi t&#235; Xhamis&#235;, dy hane, nj&#235; hamam, kalan&#235; dhe disa mullinj mbi lumin Lepenc.

Mbishkrimi i varrit t&#235; shek. II t&#235; er&#235;s son&#235; &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; d&#235;shmi e kzistimit t&#235; vendbanimeve n&#235; k&#235;to an&#235; edhe gjat&#235; koh&#235;s antike. i gjetur gjat&#235; viteve t&#235; 80-ta, me rastin e nd&#235;rtimit t&#235; sht&#235;pis&#235; s&#235; mallrave n&#235; Ka&#231;anik, i cili mbishkrim tani gjendet n&#235; Sht&#235;pi t&#235; Kultur&#235;s n&#235; Ka&#231;anik.

Meqen&#235;se n&#235;p&#235;r Ka&#231;anik kalon magjistralja Prishtin&#235; - Shkup, si dhe hekurudha Fush&#235; Kosov&#235; - Selanik (e nd&#235;rtuar n&#235; vitin1879) , e b&#235;n Ka&#231;anikun vend t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m me strategji t&#235; posaqme ekonomike.

Komuna e Ka&#231;anikut kryesisht ka qen&#235; njohur p&#235;r nga industria e materialit nd&#235;rtimor. Mirpo ekzitojn&#235; edhe kushte t&#235; volitshme p&#235;r zhvillimin e blegtoris&#235;, bletaris&#235;, pemtaris&#235;, zejtaris&#235; e n&#235; ve&#231;anti kushte t&#235; mira p&#235;r zhvillimin e turizmit dim&#235;ror dhe veror.

Ka&#231;aniku ka nj&#235; tradit&#235; t&#235; hershme manifakturale dhe private, sidomos p&#235;r prodhimin e gurit g&#235;lqeror, r&#235;r&#235;s, drurit p&#235;r nd&#235;rtimtari dhe sh&#235;rbime t&#235; ndryshme zejtare.*

*Pozita n&#235; Hart&#235;n e Kosov&#235;s:*

----------


## BrownWay

- Flamuri i Ka&#231;anikut





- Stema e Ka&#231;anikut

----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay



----------


## BrownWay

*Amfiteatri ku &#235;sht&#235; shpallur Deklarata p&#235;r Pavar&#235;sin&#235; e Kosov&#235;s dhe &#235;sht&#235; miratuar nj&#235;z&#235;ri Kushtetuta e saj.*





Tjet&#235;r: _p&#235;r ka&#231;anikasit_: *E Dua Ka&#231;anikun [I-Love-Kachanik]*  :Lulja3:

----------


## BrownWay

*Pamje e vitit 1991 të Natyrës Kaçanikase:*





*Lumi  "Nerodime"*

----------


## BrownWay

*
Pamje prej Stadiumit t&#235; Lepencit:*

----------


## BrownWay



----------


## King_Gentius

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## BrownWay

Pamje nga Bjeshkët e Kaçanikut:

----------


## Wisary

qe ma ringjalle kujtimin e vjeter t'vendlindjes time shum faleminderit per keto foto edhe pse jo shum fotografi kualitative mirpo e kan domethanjen e vet

----------


## strange

Paske harru Restorantin më me emër ne Kaçanik "Rrapi"-n lool . Gjithe Rinia e Kaçanikut aty ishin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Foto te bukura , flm qe i solle.

----------

